# Poll - Do you regularly go abroad.



## Deleted user 48797 (Jul 28, 2018)

Having a chat here at home we wondered what percentage of motorhome owners take their price and joy abroad. So I decided to start a simple poll  - do you? A simple yes or no is all that's required.


----------



## Minisorella (Jul 28, 2018)

Hmmm... two choices are never enough! :hammer: :raofl:

Up to now, it would have been a 'no' but I've just got back from my very first overseas adventure with the motorhome and I'm totally smitten. Definitely plan to go abroad as much as I can manage in the future... so it's a 'yes' from me


----------



## Pauljenny (Jul 28, 2018)

We're very timid. We only go abroad once a year. Leaving September, returning well after Xmas.
Prunes and apricots keep us regular.
So it's a YES.


----------



## jacquigem (Jul 28, 2018)

Yes, now we are retired its difficult to return to UK


----------



## Lee (Jul 28, 2018)

We go a couple of times a year, love it and would agree with most of the above, it's easier to over here and it's pleasant when you are welcomed and appreciated which is not always the way over here.
As said before go for it you won't regret it.


----------



## campervanannie (Jul 28, 2018)

Not gone yet in my MH but that will change soon.


----------



## jagmanx (Jul 28, 2018)

*France*

Is probably the best for a 1st venture.
But Germany and Austria also vg.
Then anywhere....
Not been to Spain but..
Denmark Norway Finland Sweden and home.
Very good.
Czech R Good as is Hungary.
Not so keen on Romania !
This year Italy very good.
Sicily nice but challenging !


----------



## StreetSleeper (Jul 28, 2018)

Don't do foreign. Couldn't even manage the Orkney's; two and a half hours yodelling down the porcelain phone, as I'm sure quite a few on here recall. As for the hole, I might, at some time, take a chance as I believe there's a lot out there that I haven't seen yet.

Rae & Ann


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jul 28, 2018)

Yes.


----------



## Herbenny (Jul 28, 2018)

Doing our first trip early next year so just deciding on places to see and things to do....
I have been told once you go once you get the bug


----------



## mark61 (Jul 28, 2018)

Another yes.


----------



## izwozral (Jul 28, 2018)

Yet to go abroad in our MH but have driven abroad a few times and driven a MH in NZ, so a Yes/No is a little tricky but ticked No in this instance.


----------



## mid4did (Jul 28, 2018)

There's a tunnel now,you don't have a chance of getting seasick.What's not to like.
A yes from us


----------



## StreetSleeper (Jul 28, 2018)

mid4did said:


> There's a tunnel now,you don't have a chance of getting seasick.What's not to like.



Claustrophobia!

Rae & Ann


----------



## 2cv (Jul 28, 2018)

I just find there's more than a lifetime's worth of motorhome exploring in our wonderful green and pleasant land, so haven't been outside the UK with my van. Additionally it's a thousand mile round trip from here just to get to the port. Can't say that I've ever had any trouble finding nice places to stay in the UK.
I do like to spend some time abroad, usually to escape winter weather, but you really have to go by plane to go far enough to find Summer in the Winter.


----------



## Minisorella (Jul 28, 2018)

StreetSleeper said:


> Claustrophobia!
> 
> Rae & Ann



Rae it's just 35 minutes, feet up on the sofa of your motorhome with a Blue Peter coffee, music or a good book... or have a snooze. It's so fast, technically we got back to Folkestone before we'd even left Calais! :raofl:

We visited France, Belgium, Netherlands, Germany, waved at Switzerland from the German side of Lake Constance, stepped over the border from Bavaria into the Austrian Tyrol at the top of Zugspitze - the highest mountain in Germany - then drove back up through Luxembourg, Belgium (massive party night in Bruges for National Day) and France again. Germany was just the best... absolutely smitten with it.
Seven marvellous weeks... and I want to go back and do it all again :dance::drive:


----------



## StreetSleeper (Jul 28, 2018)

Minisorella said:


> Rae it's just 35 minutes



Hello Jennie,
Thank you for your encouragement. I totally agree with you, it's only 35 minutes and, as it's been mentioned before, just man up to it so who knows? Now we have the bigger van it could be a possibility........in the future.

Rae & Ann


----------



## Minisorella (Jul 28, 2018)

StreetSleeper said:


> Hello Jennie,
> Thank you for your encouragement. I totally agree with you, it's only 35 minutes and, as it's been mentioned before, just man up to it so who knows? Now we have the bigger van it could be a possibility........in the future.
> 
> Rae & Ann



That's great


----------



## 2cv (Jul 28, 2018)

***** said:


> Since retirement about 9 years ago, we hardly ever use our van in the UK. If and when, it is only to keep things from seizing up.
> Bl**dy hard work here compared to M/H heaven abroad, so why bother here!



What in particular do you find difficult in the UK?


----------



## Goggles (Jul 28, 2018)

No.


----------



## shaunr68 (Jul 28, 2018)

Bigusdickus said:


> Having a chat here at home we wondered what percentage of motorhome owners take their price and joy abroad. So I decided to start a simple poll  - do you? A simple yes or no is all that's required.



Ah but!  Sorry to be picky but could do with some clarification please.

The thread title asks whether you *regularly *go abroad.  The poll is essentially asking whether you go abroad at all.

Voted yes in the end, in my case I have taken a MH abroad just once in the past five years but that was for a 13 month trip and will be embarking on another one of indefinite duration soon.  So perhaps just two jaunts to the continent in six years.  I know, slacker


----------



## Pauljenny (Jul 29, 2018)

campervanannie said:


> Not gone yet in my MH but that will change soon.



Just give us a fortnights' warning, Annie.

We'll tell the local bars to stock up with your preferred :lol-053:


----------



## Full Member (Jul 29, 2018)

***** said:


> Everything compared to mainland europe!
> In Europe, there are aires everywhere
> Water every where
> Dump points every where
> ...



Over the course of a good many years I've been lucky enough to travel around most of mainland Europe from the Artic Circle to Gibraltar and from Santiago to Slovakia.
I haven't found it easier to travel in any one country more than another. I've enjoyed the time I've spent in all countries exploring the culture, meeting the people, observing the sights and seeing alternative ways of doing things.
In my opinion the UK is no better and no worse than anything I've seen elsewhere. Each country is certainly a different experience but all are enjoyable.
Observing other travellers I've noticed that an open mind and a flexible approach helps people maximise their enjoyment of travelling whether that be at home or abroad.
In my view the enjoyment of travelling doesn't arise from counting roundabouts and water points or comparing the cost of living.

Colin


----------



## 2cv (Jul 29, 2018)

Cheerful Charlie said:


> We were actually talking the other day that after we do a European trip that it might be time to get rid of a motorhome as we have absolutely nothing in common with the mainstream variety of people doing it , I absolutely hate driving this modern van and the quality of the van is appalling, I think having pretty much lived in a van for 10 years that maybe the time has come to try something different.
> Did speak with some German motorhomers yesterday and they have loved being in the UK as have found the people friendly (must be my cheery disposition) and enjoyed the scenery (they did say Skegness was a dump )  but they said finding water was a big problem.



I think that the best thing about having a motorhome is that you can do what suits you. Therefore having nothing in common with the "mainstream variety of people doing it" is absolutely no reason to give motorhoming up. The choices range from setting up for weeks on a site to moving every day and wilding and from never leaving the UK to spending as much time as possible overseas. The great thing is that each individual has so much choice in how to get the best from their van. How others choose to do it is entirely up to them, though it is annoying how the actions of a few can have a knock on effect to the choices open to all.
Personally I find that moving on frequently and using a mix of wilding and small sites is my choice, and that there is more to see and do in the UK in a van than anyone could squeeze into a lifetime.


----------



## barge1914 (Jul 29, 2018)

*Poll*






Bigusdickus said:


> Having a chat here at home we wondered what percentage of motorhome owners take their price and joy abroad. So I decided to start a simple poll  - do you? A simple yes or no is all that's required.



Yes. 6 months every year.


----------



## Nabsim (Jul 29, 2018)

I won’t vote yet as we are going to go abroad but havent yet. Only got first mh this year and made decision to just do UK this year, come Jan/Feb though we are over the channel (or under whichever we use) for an extended tour of wherever the fancy takes us for several months or until it starts to get hot.


----------



## jann (Jul 29, 2018)

We used to think no need plenty of places in UK.We  first went 20 years ago.We go at least twice a year now at least a month at a time.Much easier than UK plenty of motorhome parking places at little or no cost.


----------



## John H (Jul 29, 2018)

Travel has always been our passion. Now we are retired we are able to indulge it as much as we want. Since retirement, we have tended to leave England, with the motorhome, in September and return in April. We usually end up in our favourite campsite in south-eastern Spain but we always take at least two months to get there, exploring new places on the way. We have visited most of Europe in this way and this year intend to explore the Balkans prior to Spain. 

In addition, we usually try to fit in some non-motorhome trips before setting off for the winter. In recent years we have flown off to China, south-east Asia, India and  Egypt and next year we are planning to spend a couple of weeks or so exploring the Silk Road. It may seem extravagant to some but we spend our money on very little else - travel is our hobby. When in the UK, we still travel as much as we can.


----------



## kensowerby (Jul 29, 2018)

Been going abroad for the last 17 years, always go to Spain and Portugal - January to April, some years you get a nice even tan and then other years you get covered in rust but at least its warm.
The rest of the year we go at every chance to any place we fancy.:banana::banana::cool1:
Answer YES


----------



## Bruce H (Jul 29, 2018)

Yes and in the future as many time as possible, it’s only the trip from SW Lake District to the Tunnel that I struggle with.


----------



## Kontiki (Jul 29, 2018)

Prefer motorhoming in the EU especially if you have a reasonable sized MH, somebody mentioned about what's the problem in the UK, just about everything. Find we have to do more planning trying to find places to wild camp, empty toilet, get water even parki for a day without being charged an arm & a leg. Upside in Europe, especially in France we can set off with no definite destination knowing that we can always find somewhere to park up for the night for free or a at most a few euros. Water & empting points are plentiful. Even many of the supermarkets provide dedicated motohome bays. Also the attitude to us we find to be vastly different, we seem to be welcomed at most places as they see us a source of income for the area, unlike in the UK where we are considered free loaders. Who when wilding in the UK has never had some idiot bang on the side of the van at night or cars blow their horn as they pass, something we never experience abroad.
Off again a week on Tuesday, heading down to the Loire, hoping to get the inflatable canoe out. Found a few nice spots where you can park right on the banks of the river. Also going on the tunnel, when we were looking at booking considered the ferry but the convenience of the tunnel won. As we are driving down from North Wales always plan to arrive 2/3 hours early & nearly always get an earlier train. Annoyed when looking at one of the ferry bookings, my van is 7.4 metres, they say to include the bike rack in the length so I put 8 metres, then there was a box asking if I had a bike rack & found the price went up?? My bike rack is high up so not restricting the gap so I was being charged twice.


----------



## Deleted member 24156 (Jul 29, 2018)

*Going Abroad*

YES, as many times as possible.


----------



## groyne (Jul 29, 2018)

We're limited to one 3 week trip abroad each year, but they tend to be a bit like;

 [video=youtube;Z7CpkzJU9kA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z7CpkzJU9kA[/video]

We got to Venice this year via France, Belgium, Luxembourg, Germany, Switzerland, Lichtenstein (though we only stopped for an hour in Vaduz) and Austria. 
Hopefully when we manage to get Mrs G out of the workplace we'll 3 do month trips and go at a more leisurely pace.


----------



## Deleted member 62288 (Jul 29, 2018)

*YES - That's exactly why I bought it...*

I'm retired and have always intended to travel in a van as much as I can, once the time was available.

Although I have been SORNED for 18 months, I've owned RVs and campervans since 2008.
In that time I've managed to get a total of 18 months in the EU and over 30K miles under my belt.
France, Belgium, Spain, Portugal so far.

Once I've settled the family affairs that are holding me in the UK, I'll be off again before winter.

I wanted to roam Scandinavia (I rarely have a plan) this summer but it's going to have to wait until next year.

Still wondering where to head this winter, only criteria is plenty of sunshine.

I have carried a pair of dice in my pocket for many years. I often let the dice decide my next move, it can make life interesting.

Most people who venture abroad in a camper will wonder why they didn't do it sooner.

Especially enjoyable in a LH drive vehicle.

james


----------



## Roger Haworth (Jul 29, 2018)

Since we got our van in 2008 we've been in it to The Irish Republic, France, Spain, Portugal, Italy, Germany, Poland, Lithuania, Latvia, Estonia, Finland, Sweden, Norway, Denmark, Greece, Bulgaria, Romania, Hungary, Slovakia, Czech Republic, Austria, Switzerland, Luxembourg, Belgium, Netherlands, Andorra and of course England, Scotland, Wales and Northern Ireland.


----------



## Herbenny (Jul 29, 2018)

Minisorella said:


> Hmmm... two choices are never enough! :hammer: :raofl:
> 
> Up to now, it would have been a 'no' but I've just got back from my very first overseas adventure with the motorhome and I'm totally smitten. Definitely plan to go abroad as much as I can manage in the future... so it's a 'yes' from me



Oh crap !!!!!! Jennie you have well and truly thrown a spanner in the works and now We are thinking of changing our mind and going to Belgium/Germany. Paul used to drive through Germany a lot and always wanted me to go especially through Black Forest ... I will be picking your brains when I see you


----------



## Minisorella (Jul 29, 2018)

Herbenny said:


> Oh crap !!!!!! Jennie you have well and truly thrown a spanner in the works and now We are thinking of changing our mind and going to Belgium/Germany. Paul used to drive through Germany a lot and always wanted me to go especially through Black Forest ... I will be picking your brains when I see you



Ooops sowwy! :raofl:
You wouldn't regret it though Jac. After a few cities up north, we went right down through Bavaria on the Romantische Strasse (Romantic Road), with all its gorgeous fairytale towns, down to Neuschwanstein Castle... Disney's inspiration for the Magic Kingdom/Sleeping Beauty castle. We diverted to Munich for a couple of days of beer and oompah bands, then we went further down to Garmisch Partenkirchen in the Bavarian Alps before heading back west and up through the Black Forest via Oberammergau and Titisee with some lake stopovers. The whole country is so motorhome friendly, as are the people, and everything is pretty, clean, welcoming and easy to negotiate. Loved it so much. Depends when you're going though... I'd love to go and see some of the magical towns in the winter, especially Christmas time, but wouldn't want to drive it at that time of year. Glad we went in gorgeous weather. Bruges and Ghent in Belgium were gorgeous too... but then Belgium still feels like home to me, having lived in Brussels for 6 years. Beware Jac, I could bore you rigid with all the photos :raofl:


----------



## mark61 (Jul 29, 2018)

I like everywhere I go.  Always something to see, but I think France takes a lot of beating. 
In Estonia at moment, really liked every bit of the journey over.


----------



## carol (Jul 29, 2018)

FringeDweller said:


> I'm retired and have always intended to travel in a van as much as I can, once the time was available.
> 
> Although I have been SORNED for 18 months, I've owned RVs and campervans since 2008.
> In that time I've managed to get a total of 18 months in the EU and over 30K miles under my belt.
> ...



Have you read "The Dice Man" then?


----------



## Deleted member 62288 (Jul 30, 2018)

carol said:


> Have you read "The Dice Man" then?



Yes I have, several times,  Luke Rhinehart tells an interesting tale in this book.

The Dice Man - Wikipedia

It was this book that actually inspired me, first read it in the 80's and I have carried a pair of dice since then.
I'm aware that using his techniques, can lead you into interesting places.

But, life is for living.

james


----------



## John H (Jul 30, 2018)

FringeDweller said:


> I have carried a pair of dice in my pocket for many years. I often let the dice decide my next move, it can make life interesting.
> 
> Most people who venture abroad in a camper will wonder why they didn't do it sooner.
> 
> ...



I envy you - we tried the dice thing once and ended up feeling very uneasy. I suppose it is because we like to do our homework about places we go to and find out what is on offer before visiting. In fact, I have planned several trips that we have ended up not doing and still got enjoyment out of the planning. We tell ourselves that the surprise element would be exciting but end up being slightly afraid of the unknown, I suppose. Maybe we'll learn to not be so uptight about it one day. Enjoy your random adventures - and I agree totally with you about people wondering why they didn't do it sooner and how much more enjoyable it is an a LHD - whether you plan in detail or not


----------



## Nabsim (Jul 30, 2018)

Cheerful Charlie said:


> I am intrigued what is this planned thing you speak of ?:lol-049:
> I guess you are lucky and must know a responsible adult



I often think about planning but don’t usually get much further than the bits that you must have sorted. Passport, money, Caz and dogs


----------



## runnach (Jul 30, 2018)

I prefer France to Germany, but I suspect that is more to do with I speak some French and love the food.

My experience of Germans were the sunbed thieves on the costas so my opinions were not too high lack of courtesy in a queue too

Visiting Germany totally different! people friendly ,accommodating albeit only visited a small part entered via Strasbourg down to Freiburg and in to Switzerland.
I think the sunbed thieves the Germans must hide them.!

Acid test would I return ? .....definitely 

I don't know about dice but I have always been spontaneous spent too much time in my working life being organised and planning. But what tipped me into buying the MH and travelling was Jamie Oliver. He did a programme where he was in Puglia Italy and being shown how to make pasta , the twist was he was witnessing a grandmother dressed in black teaching her 5 year old granddaughter it was magical and appealed to my more demure nature that indulging in other cultures seemed a good idea

Channa


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jul 30, 2018)

I note that only *Me* and *Goggles* read and understood the original post        :idea:        :scared:        :lol-049:


----------



## SHABBINS (Jul 30, 2018)

yes


----------



## Minisorella (Jul 30, 2018)

Wooie1958 said:


> I note that only *Me* and *Goggles* read and understood the original post        :idea:        :scared:        :lol-049:



Like trying to herd cats eh Mr Woo? You'd soon be bored without the rest of us ignoring instructions and jibber-jabbering off at tangents? :rabbit::wacko:


----------



## carol (Jul 30, 2018)

FringeDweller said:


> Yes I have, several times,  Luke Rhinehart tells an interesting tale in this book.
> 
> The Dice Man - Wikipedia
> 
> ...



Must have been the 80s when I read it. Still sticks in my mind!


----------



## Robina (Jul 30, 2018)

Yes - main reason for purchase.


----------



## 5andy (Jul 30, 2018)

We aim to go abroad twice a year, albeit for 3 - 4 months at a time, spring and autumn’ish’. Not a great fan of touring in winter, not keen on dark cold nights. Next spring we plan to delay our departure until mid March to get the benefits of the clocks changing. We were in Catalonia this March when the clocks changed and what a difference it made. (For us anyway) Just booked ferry to Bilbao, from Portsmouth, end September, for our Autumn trip, returning for Christmas. We’re sticking to Spain this trip, maybe Portugal, as there is much in these countries we still want to see, and we found eating and drinking out in France prohibitively expensive this year.


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Aug 1, 2018)

Yes.
The best of both worlds for me.
Spain, Portugal, France, ( hopefully other places when I get round to it) two months in the Spring and then all over the UK ( Wales and Scotland) in the summer.
Winter is when I go back packing.
Living the dream!!


----------

